

Real Time Writing Technology is Now Available on Widbook - flaviafrossard
http://blog.widbook.com/real-time-writing-with-widbook/

======
geedamiani
I love it.

~~~
flaviafrossard
Thank you!

------
acp1977
I love read books in this site

~~~
flaviafrossard
What do you most like there? Have you tried the real time writing tech?

------
bregeiro
Awesome!!!

